# Foreign cars usually driving in Italy must register



## BraveHorse (Jan 22, 2018)

This is what I've understood from this article:









Targhe straniere: dal 21 marzo si cambia, nasce il registro


Ancora novità in materia targhe straniere in Italia, perché dal 21 marzo 2022 entra in vigore la riforma




www.clubalfa.it





I own a house in Italy, spending there between 15 and 20 weeks per year. I'm keeping a car there, which is not registered in Italy, because I'm not a resident, and I fly when I'm coming to Italy. So my car is always there, with its foreign plates. 

I should get a registration for a foreign car.This is going to be mandatory from next Monday! I'm afraid I'm gonna miss that deadline.

More info and comments are welcome.


----------



## BraveHorse (Jan 22, 2018)

I understand I'll have to pay 27 and 16 € to the Italian governement, and maybe more if I'm using the service of an agency. How to avoid using and agency? What agency, anyway?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The agencies are basically the local driving schools. They handle all this stuff. If you don't want to use them you'd need to go to the local provincial office and do it yourself. It won't be any cheaper.

My reading is that only applies to residents. 

If you're not resident you should still be okay for awhile






https://www.aci.it/ ACI: il Pubblico Registro dei Veicoli Esteri (REVE) https://www.aci.it/


Iscrizione obbligatoria per i veicoli immatricolati all'estero ed utilizzati da soggetti residenti in Italia, veicoli con targa estera condotti da soggetti non residenti possono circolare 1 anno.



www.aci.it







> i cittadini stranieri residenti all’estero potranno circolare in Italia con veicoli con targa estera per la durata massima di un anno;


Any ACI office would be able to handle the paperwork


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I think you may find ongoing you have to pay a bit more than that. I don't know if things have changed, but it used to be the case you had something like 3 months grace before your car became liable for car tax (bollo), then for 9 month on a month or part month charge basis. After 1 year it was deemed to be Italian registered and the full year tax to be paid. The tax is based on the engine size, or used to be.


----------



## BraveHorse (Jan 22, 2018)

NickZ said:


> My reading is that only applies to residents.
> 
> If you're not resident you should still be okay for awhile


Thanks. My understanding of Italian is limited, so I wasn't sure of that. And I'm pretty safe for now, as I have a stamp on my passport telling I was outside of Europe on March 4th. Yet, somehow I may have to worry about that in the future.

=>GeordieBorn
I'd like to have my car registered in Italy, or even buy a new one, but I've been told I couldn't do that because I'm not a resident.


----------

